# Ordered a new bow



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I getting either the Captain or the Sentinel. Cant decide. Tough decision.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

A RED Admiral!!!:shade:


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! I might be getting a ninja Elite Cuda... still kinda up in the air. Seems like a sweet bow :thumb:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> A RED Admiral!!!:shade:



How long a wait do you have?

I don't know, it has been a day, is it time for it to be here yet?


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Admiral in camo. Bought 2 target color bows last year so I thought perhaps I should get at least one bow in camo!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ya'll are gonna have to let me shoot one of those Admirals...I like them too. We can just have a shootin' party somewhere!!

TN-archerychic, where are all of your titles in your signature line.....are you not proud of them????


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> How long a wait do you have?
> 
> I don't know, it has been a day, is it time for it to be here yet?


It looks like it should be there by now.:dontknow: I'm looking at the end of February for mine!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It's still not here....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> It's still not here....


Maybe run down the UPS truck and make sure.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, new game, who knows what my avatar is?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Puppets??? of some kind???


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Kinda, but who are they?


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> A RED Admiral!!!:shade:


Shot one of those the other day...and I really liked it! 

I still haven't decided which bows to get this year though:mg:


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> Kinda, but who are they?


Are they those Fraggle Rock puppets?? Those are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Are they those Fraggle Rock puppets?? Those are the only ones I can think of.


Nope, guess again....this is fun!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, I am way behind. For some reason I could not get logged onto AT until about 30 minutes ago. Anyway, I was going to do a new signature but I haven't come up with anything new lately. We are starting an indoor league soon so I am sure I will have something by then. 

As for absolutecool's avatar..... I have no idea but I am working on it.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I know it.....
Jack Frost and ??? from Rudolph 

:star:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Someone has to know what it is...this is the time of year for it, they will be on TV next week..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ms.Sapphire said:


> I know it.....
> 
> 
> Mr. Freeze and ??? from Rudolph
> ...


You got one right!!!! but not from Rudolph, I thought that too and I watched it last night and they are not on it.....Keep on guessing!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> You got one right!!!! but not from Rudolph, I thought that too and I watched it last night and they are not on it.....Keep on guessing!!


Heatmiser and Mr. Freeze from Frosty the Snowman....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Not from Frosty


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon2YuXssvo&feature=related


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

Well I guess that shows I've never seen it before. They deprive us here in southern Ohio of entertainment.
Looked it up..Found the Year w/o Santa


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Okay, I am way behind. For some reason I could not get logged onto AT until about 30 minutes ago. Anyway, I was going to do a new signature but I haven't come up with anything new lately. We are starting an indoor league soon so I am sure I will have something by then.
> 
> As for absolutecool's avatar..... I have no idea but I am working on it.


Where you shootin' indoor?


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered an APA Black Mamba X1, black, lefty. I ordered about a month ago, still waiting, hopefully it gets here before Christmas, and definitely before i move at end of January.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Where you shootin' indoor?


Gander Mountain has given us permission to do an indoor league at their range. So far we have 33 people committed.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

In Knoxville? I would like to come but it is just 3 hours away...lol


----------



## PrettyInPink (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got a 2009 PSE Shark-X. Specialed ordered it in PINK! It is a great target bow - I am loving it. Indoor leagues have already started.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I might end up going with the Senitnel over the Captain. I think the Sentinel will be one sweet shooting bow. I think the longer ata will benefit too.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I wanted a Captain at first then the more I got to thinkin' I decided I wanted a longer ATA also, my husband says he has been in this game a long time and that is the way to go...so I did!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Monster*

I'm getting a Black monster 50lb. 
My mathews rep said it won't be ready till mid feb. 
So I'll keep shooting my X Force for now.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

How do you like your x force?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Like it*

I like it a lot. 
I'm pretty new to archery, (this year) & a self proclaimed speed freak. 
A lot of my friends shoot Mathews and my Mathews rep. isn't happy I'm shooting PSE so hopefully I'll get one and like it. 

thanks for asking.


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love my Xforce LF! Its not exactly new, I got it in April. I get 276 fps with my target arrows (270 gr) and 253 fps with my hunting arrows (350 gr). This is with a 24.5 inch draw length at 50lbs. On top of that it is a pretty bow. I wouldn't trade it for anyother!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have 1 of my new bows, waitin for 2nd. Both are 2009 Pearson Z34's. Camo's here waitin on red with black limbs. I sighted in huntin bow on Monday, shoots awsome. Probly 1 of the best bows I have shot. As for speed, 46#'s, 27", 315 grain Gold Tip 35-55's....shootin 241 fps. I figure 3D setup will be a bit faster....:shade: Can't wait to get it and get it rigged out....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

lady531 said:


> I love my Xforce LF! Its not exactly new, I got it in April. I get 276 fps with my target arrows (270 gr) and 253 fps with my hunting arrows (350 gr). This is with a 24.5 inch draw length at 50lbs. On top of that it is a pretty bow. I wouldn't trade it for anyother!


:dancing::dancing::dancing: Hey you.....Got a deer yet????


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Absolute....got that bow yet????


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oooooppppppssssss Sorry!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Tis' ok, I am a patient person......lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I finally thinned a deer too!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Hey I finally thinned a deer too!!!


Wooooo Hoooooo Congratulations.....when did you get it? Where's the pictures????


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It was a muzzleloader kill but I am happy just the same!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't it just give you a warm feeling when you get one!!! You go ahead girl and get you another one!! I'll be leaving again on Friday to join my #1 "guide" for a hog hunt. He will be backing me up with a 30-06. LOL I can't wait!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah it gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to put the cross hairs on a deer and make it bleed...Does that make me bad?

Where you going hog huntin' with funsucker?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

If that makes you bad then I'm right there with you!!! He is down at the farm in Ehrhardt SC doing the quail guiding hunting thing. You know rough job but somebody has to to it. He's found where some hogs are visiting and put a little "bait" out so were are going to sit Sat. afternoon after our hunters leave! I've never killed a hog!! I want to hear him squeal!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You are so sick...squeal like a pig....you have seen the movie right?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You are so sick...squeal like a pig....you have seen the movie right?


???? no


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Deliverance...Burt Reynolds...it's a classic. You HAVE to watch it!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.destgulch.com/movies/deliver/


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it a comedy?? I love Burt Reynolds..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Depends on what you call comedy...lol Some of it is funny. It does have a bow in it so it is educational....


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Is it a comedy?? I love Burt Reynolds..


It depends on how much you like pigs too


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I was just gonna text you, that is what I want for Christmas..dvd baby...lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Scbdm...you have to watch it and give me a full report before we see each other again!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I was just gonna text you, that is what I want for Christmas..dvd baby...lol


Ok, I'll get on it.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

good job on the deer Shanna, as far as the movie I've seen it scare people 
I tell people the people in our town are like that hoping it will keep visitors away :tongue: it's a movie everyone should see at least once  lol


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on the deer there cool... I too love to see deer in my crosshairs...Now I want to see a deer in my peep sight....:shade:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Scbdm...you have to watch it and give me a full report before we see each other again!!


I'm going to see if I can find it at Target today at lunch!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> Congrats on the deer there cool... I too love to see deer in my crosshairs...Now I want to see a deer in my peep sight....:shade:


me too. I haven't seen a killable deer in either of those this year


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

So did anyone watch Deliverance and did anyone kill anything recently?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> So did anyone watch Deliverance and did anyone kill anything recently?


No and Heck No....went hog hunting Sat. afternoon and didn't see a thing. Came back to Fort Mill Sunday afternoon and went deer hunting with the 30-06 (it was feeling a little left out) and saw 32 deer!!! But didn't shoot!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

How can you keep your title if you don't pull the trigger on one?!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I'm hoping when my "fun sucker" gets home for Christmas next week we can go a couple of evenings. Plus I was waiting on the big one (that never showed up)....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Never pass on a shot!!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I know....but I dont' like to shoot this late in the year. We already have the freezer full and I've given 2 to the Hunters for the Hungry. So I just watch them!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hubby got a doe Saturday so we finally have two in the freezer...

I did see a Captian and an Admiral at the shop Saturday....very nice indeed!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Tell him Congrats from me!! I've seen the new ones for this year but they are all 60-70 lbs limbs. No way I can pull that back!! I'll just have to wait for mine to come in to shoot one.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah I just got to look at these and hold them....sad, sad, sad!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

No bow again....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> No bow again....


I'm telling you....I can feel it.....Santas going to bring it!!! I found out last night that I'm getting a new PUPPY!!!! I have to wait til the day after Christmas to go get him!! I can't wait.....I need some names!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'm telling you....I can feel it.....Santas going to bring it!!! I found out last night that I'm getting a new PUPPY!!!! I have to wait til the day after Christmas to go get him!! I can't wait.....I need some names!!


Boy or girl?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Boy..


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll post picture when I get him...


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Lets see: Roscoe, Gus, Murphy, Archie, or maybe Rookie. Any of those sound good? By the way, my bow hasn't even been ordered yet. They are still waiting on the paperwork from BowTech.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I had a dog names Flash one time, he was cool!!!

What do you mean you haven't ordered your new bow yet.......too busy?


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I have ordered my bow through the shop but the shop is waiting on some paperwork from BowTech for the shooters bows. It's okay though becuase I am not going to shoot until hunting season. For now, I am sticking with my Equalizer. It hasn't failed me yet although I have definitely failed it several times LOL!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Lets see: Roscoe, Gus, Murphy, Archie, or maybe Rookie. Any of those sound good? By the way, my bow hasn't even been ordered yet. They are still waiting on the paperwork from BowTech.


I like....what we have to do is see how it sounds outside when you yell it!!! You know like your calling him. I thought about "BOWTECH"....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I like....what we have to do is see how it sounds outside when you yell it!!! You know like your calling him. I thought about "BOWTECH"....


How about PRO!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> How about PRO!!


Cause that's going to be our names after this summer!!!:wink:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Cause that's going to be our names after this summer!!!:wink:



There you go!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> There you go!!!!


Woo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

See there I can always get those TN girls started!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You know how us ******** is, cause you is one too!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> you know how us ******** is, cause you is one too!!!!


amen!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You know how us ******** is, cause you is one too!!!!


I wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## cdtac1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Did I miss something? Is there another league starting at Gander Mt. in Jackson I didn't hear about? Just wondering because I've been waiting for one to start so I can get into it. Sorry, I'm slow today. Think I just realized yall are starting a ladies league. Good luck.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

cdtac1 said:


> Did I miss something? Is there another league starting at Gander Mt. in Jackson I didn't hear about? Just wondering because I've been waiting for one to start so I can get into it. Sorry, I'm slow today. Think I just realized yall are starting a ladies league. Good luck.



I think she is talking about the Gander Mtn in Knoxville. You can pm her for sure, I know she lives over that way so I doubt she is going all the way to Jackson, that would be a haul!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Guess who is coming to Florida!!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> Guess who is coming to Florida!!!!


Not me!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Guess who is coming to Florida!!!!


WOOOO HOOOO!!! I am so glad you are going. :set1_applaud: I had my work cut out for me without the rest of the crew. Now I have someone to split duties with. Plus, my funsucker bought a Nikon D60 this weekend and I can get some tutoring from you while we are there.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*new 3D rig*

*Does this count????? *


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

That is one sexy beast viper, so are you coming to Florida?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you ! Not sure about Florida, time and money will prevail!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Viper, that is a SWEET bow!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you Tn girl!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I know ya'll know what commercials I am talking about...how about this...

It's my bow and I want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I know ya'll know what commercials I am talking about...how about this...
> 
> It's my bow and I want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


 LOL is Bowtech making you wait ? what is the hold up time is a wasting! practice, practice, practice!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah for sure, I got home in time today to shoot 3 arrows outside before it got too dark to see. Maybe tomorrow I will get 4!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> I know ya'll know what commercials I am talking about...how about this...
> 
> It's my bow and I want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL that is what D is sayin about both his bows and I am sayin about my tournament bow...


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I know ya'll know what commercials I am talking about...how about this...
> 
> It's my bow and I want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


It's my money and I want it NOW.. LoL.. I hate that commercial.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

tn_huntress said:


> It's my money and I want it NOW.. LoL.. I hate that commercial.


LOL Ambris loves that annoying commercial..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I finally got to shoot some yesterday, I am sore today. We shot a lot!!! I did fair...much room for improvement!!!

Hey scbirdoggmomma did you watch the movie this weekend?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well I finally got to shoot some yesterday, I am sore today. We shot a lot!!! I did fair...much room for improvement!!!
> 
> Hey scbirdoggmomma did you watch the movie this weekend?


I did watch the movie this weekend and I can honestly say that ya'll will never hear me say another word about going hog hunting!!! Now for some good news...I went back to the Dr. yesterday and he says that PT is working and it looks like in 1 more month I'll be back to shooting!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm ready. Sooooo that means Augusta, KY and Columbus for me and my FUNSUCKER!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I did watch the movie this weekend and I can honestly say that ya'll will never hear me say another word about going hog hunting!!! Now for some good news...I went back to the Dr. yesterday and he says that PT is working and it looks like in 1 more month I'll be back to shooting!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm ready. Sooooo that means Augusta, KY and Columbus for me and my FUNSUCKER!!!


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWW

Squeel.............................WWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I am SO glad you are getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ccasion16::59::RockOn::dancing::banana::cheer2::nixon::hug::rapture:

I love these smiley things!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the dancing bannanas!!!:dancing::banana::RockOn:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I did watch the movie this weekend and I can honestly say that ya'll will never hear me say another word about going hog hunting!!! Now for some good news...I went back to the Dr. yesterday and he says that PT is working and it looks like in 1 more month I'll be back to shooting!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm ready. Sooooo that means Augusta, KY and Columbus for me and my FUNSUCKER!!!


I knew everything would work out for you. I am soooooo happy!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I knew everything would work out for you. I am soooooo happy!!!


Yes it did.....Oh my gosh why didnt you tell me about that movie!!! Me on here talking about wanting to hear that hog squeel!! Ya'll got me for sure this time!!! Frank laughed cause for sure the joke was on me!!! Well you know I am from SC!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Yes it did.....Oh my gosh why didnt you tell me about that movie!!! Me on here talking about wanting to hear that hog squeel!! Ya'll got me for sure this time!!! Frank laughed cause for sure the joke was on me!!! Well you know I am from SC!!!!


Now if I ever go hog hunting I will still want to hear the hog squeel. Just not in the way they refer to it in the movie. I just couldn't believe you had never seen the movie. I saw it once. That was enough.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Now if I ever go hog hunting I will still want to hear the hog squeel. Just not in the way they refer to it in the movie. I just couldn't believe you had never seen the movie. I saw it once. That was enough.


Nope never had. Frank had seen it. Thanks again for sending it to me!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I did watch the movie this weekend and I can honestly say that ya'll will never hear me say another word about going hog hunting!!! Now for some good news...I went back to the Dr. yesterday and he says that PT is working and it looks like in 1 more month I'll be back to shooting!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm ready. Sooooo that means Augusta, KY and Columbus for me and my FUNSUCKER!!!




:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:ccasion16::59::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


Yay!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:ccasion16::59::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:
> 
> 
> Yay!!


Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

So, do you have your new bow yet and are you coming to Florida?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> So, do you have your new bow yet and are you coming to Florida?


Are you asking me? If so ...No I don't have it yet. I'm still waiting on the paperwork from Bowtech. I've got everything for it!! I hope to have it in Augusta...that will be our first ASA shoot. I told our TN Archerychic yesterday that ya'll better take lots of pictures for me on the tournaments that I don't get to come to. I love to look at the pictures on here!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry I have been out of pocket for so long, mom has been in the hospital, she gave us a scare. She is home now but I have taken a couple of days off to be with her.

As far as I know everything is still a go for Florida. We are shooting this weekend so maybe everything will fall back in place!!

Oh yeah, still no bow!!


----------

